# معنى عبار عمانوئيل



## غسان بشارات (15 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام المسيح معكم..
> شكرا لكم على اتاحة الفرصة لي اكي اكون عضوا في منتيات الكنيسة، راجيا  من الله ان يعطيكم النجاح المستمر والدائم..
> لدي استفسار حول عبارة عمانوئيل الواردة في سفر اشعياء.حيث تعني حسب  انجيل متى ( الله معنا).
> ولكني دخلت على احد الموافع الاسلامية وفد فسروها على ان العبارة تعني  ( مع الله ) وذلك بعد مقارنتها مع اسرافيل ( والتي تعني السائر مع  الله).والهدف من مقالتهم هذة ان الله لم يظهر في جسد يسوع وانما يسوع كان  يتبع الله حسب مشيئته.
> وبهذا ينكرون تجسد الله في المسيح .ويتهمون البشير متى بانه اخطا  بتفسير نبوئة اشعياء وبشكل متعمد .
> ارجو منكم توضيح عبارة عمانوئيل .
>                                ولكم جزيل الشكر.
> 
>                                                                      غسان بشارات
>


----------



## My Rock (16 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ الحبيب غسان
بداية مرحب بك في منتديات الكنيسة

لنأتي لسؤالك
كلمة عمانوئيل المذكورة في الكتاب المقدس بسفر اشعياء 
עמּנוּאל و التي تعني الله معنا او معنا الله 

ف عمانو تعني معنا (عم تعني مع و مانو ضمير الجمع)
و أيل تعني الله

فالقواميس و المفسرين اجمع فسروا و شرحوا معنا الكلمة كما ذكرت لك
فل نعرف من اين اتى المسلم بهذا التفسير الخارق الذي لايعتمد على اي مصدر و لا على اي علم!

تحياتي لشخصك الكريم

سلام و نعمة


----------



## NEW_MAN (16 نوفمبر 2008)

غسان بشارات قال:


> > لدي استفسار حول عبارة عمانوئيل الواردة في سفر اشعياء.حيث تعني حسب انجيل متى ( الله معنا).
> > ولكني دخلت على احد الموافع الاسلامية وفد فسروها على ان العبارة تعني ( مع الله ) >


 
يمكنك قراءة الرد الكامل على الشبهة الاسلامية على هذا الرابط :



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51900&highlight=%DA%E3%C7%E4%E6%C6%ED%E1



> ولكني دخلت على احد الموافع الاسلامية وفد فسروها على ان العبارة تعني ( مع الله ) وذلك بعد مقارنتها مع اسرافيل ( والتي تعني السائر مع الله).


 
لا يوجد في الكتاب المقدس اسم ( اسرافيل ) هل تقصد ( اسرائيل ) ؟؟؟

اسرائيل : هو الاسم الذي اطلقه الله على يعقوب ، ومعناه ( المجاهد مع الله ) او (يصارع مع الله ) 
http://www.arabchurch.com/dictionaries/bible_dictionary/إسرائيل


ولكن معنى اسم عمانوئيل كما اوضح الاخ الحبيب My Rock

http://www.arabchurch.com/dictionaries/bible_dictionary/عمانوئيل

واذا كان (كما يقولون ) معنى اسم (عمانوئيل ) هو ( مع الله ) لكان يجب ان يكون ( عمائيل) وهو يتفق مع وزن ( اسرائيل ) كما ترى . 

يمكنك مراجعة الترجمات الانجليزية ايضا او اي لغة في العالم وستصل الى نفس النتيجة التي نقولها نحن المسيحيون .


----------



## نبيل توفيق (20 نوفمبر 2008)

نحن عندما نتكلم نكون مستندين علي ارض صلبة فنكون كما قال السيد المسيح كالرجل العاقل الذي يبني بيتة علي صخر فلا يتأثر بالرياح او امطار (انجيل متي 7: 24) فنبدأ في البحث علي الصخر الذي نبني علية بيوتنا 
الصخرة هذة موجودة في قول الملاك لمريم في انجيل لوقا الاصحاح الاول العدد 35 الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلي تظللكي 
فلذلك ايضا القدوس المولود منك يدعي ابن الله
فكلمة القدوس هذة التي قالها الملاك لمريم لا تطلق الا علي الله 
وكلمة المولود هذة اي يأخذ جسد انسان فيكون بشارة الملاك لمريم ان اللة يتجسد اي يكون الله معنا وكان فعلا معنا وعلمنا وامات الموت عنا فكل ادعاء غير زالك يذهب مع الريح 
وشكرا


----------



## انتونيوس5 (25 يناير 2009)

*تم تحرير الرد بسبب النسخ و اللصق*


----------



## صوت الرب (25 يناير 2009)

انتونيوس5 قال:


> لكن النصارى يقوموا دائما كعادتهم باقتطاع النص اقتطاعا مذموما​





انتونيوس5 قال:


> ​


قد يتم ايقاف عضويتك ... لأنك تنقل ولا تفهم
تنقل من المواقع الإسلامية و تضع كل أفكارها الغبية هنا ...
ثم تقول "لكن النصارى يقوموا دائما كعادتهم باقتطاع النص اقتطاعا مذموما"
أنتم من تفعلون هذا و ليس نحن 
الآية يا عزيزي تقول 
وَلَكِنْ يُعْطِيكُمُ لسَّيِّدُ نَفْسُهُ آيَةً: هَا لْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ بْناً وَتَدْعُو سْمَهُ "عِمَّانُوئِيلَ". 
الآية معناها معجزة
فما المعجزة في كون إمرأة تحبل و تلد إبنا ؟ لا شيء
ما المعجزة في كون زوجة النبي أشعياء تحبل و تلد ابنا ؟ لا شيء
و هذا دليل على غباء ما نقلته من المواقع الإسلامية 
أنا سأوضح لك ما هي المعجزة المذكورة ...
المعجزة المذكورة فهي نبوة لوجود عذراء لم تعرف رجل
ستحبل و تلد ابنا ... و هذا شيء إعجازي 
فمن هي هذه العذراء برأيك ؟ الجواب بالتأكيد العذراء مريم[/size]


----------

